# Guntersville and Weiss here I come.



## Popspastime

Going to try something new this year and start sooner. Instead of Kentucky Lake that we do every year (last season a mess there) planning to fish Guntersville and Weiss in Alabama. Never been there but fishing is fishing, finding is the challenge, catching is the easy part. 
Usually by the end of February the lakes are both fishable if the weather is stable. Haven't made any reservations yet so if anyone has any good info on a place to stay, either on the lake with dock (preferred) or close by, that would be great. Weiss is only a 50 mile haul from Guntersville so it's not that bad a tug every day if needed. 

I love working south every year, trying different lakes and seeing the sites. Finally last year at Watts Barr (Tougher Lake) after 3 years fishing it I opened up quite a few spots for some real WB slabbers, just fun searching and fishing.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions..

Pops


----------



## Lewzer

Sounds fun. I would like to hit them for crappie one day when I retire.


----------



## crappiedude

If you're going to Weiss and it turns out to be a bust you can make a trip to Neely Henry it's the next lake down stream from Weiss. I've never done it personally but many of the guide at Weiss will go down there if the fishing is tough on Weiss.
I used to go down there every spring...it can be a fun lake to fish.


----------



## bassfishinfool

I've been to Weiss twice. Summer 16 and 17. Stayed at private houses that are no longer available. Took boat to the big G one day. Chesnut bay looks cool if you have kids. Send me a private meamess if you want.
Weiss is tricky to navigate. Not to bad if you can read channel markers and have a navoinics chip.


----------



## clinchmtnboy1

Popspastime said:


> Going to try something new this year and start sooner. Instead of Kentucky Lake that we do every year (last season a mess there) planning to fish Guntersville and Weiss in Alabama. Never been there but fishing is fishing, finding is the challenge, catching is the easy part.
> Usually by the end of February the lakes are both fishable if the weather is stable. Haven't made any reservations yet so if anyone has any good info on a place to stay, either on the lake with dock (preferred) or close by, that would be great. Weiss is only a 50 mile haul from Guntersville so it's not that bad a tug every day if needed.
> 
> I love working south every year, trying different lakes and seeing the sites. Finally last year at Watts Barr (Tougher Lake) after 3 years fishing it I opened up quite a few spots for some real WB slabbers, just fun searching and fishing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions..
> 
> Pops


----------



## clinchmtnboy1

I love the searching also..remember chickamauga also...bunch of fertile fisheries in a row.


----------



## clinchmtnboy1

Popspastime said:


> Going to try something new this year and start sooner. Instead of Kentucky Lake that we do every year (last season a mess there) planning to fish Guntersville and Weiss in Alabama. Never been there but fishing is fishing, finding is the challenge, catching is the easy part.
> Usually by the end of February the lakes are both fishable if the weather is stable. Haven't made any reservations yet so if anyone has any good info on a place to stay, either on the lake with dock (preferred) or close by, that would be great. Weiss is only a 50 mile haul from Guntersville so it's not that bad a tug every day if needed.
> 
> I love working south every year, trying different lakes and seeing the sites. Finally last year at Watts Barr (Tougher Lake) after 3 years fishing it I opened up quite a few spots for some real WB slabbers, just fun searching and fishing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions..
> 
> I love to chase also...Bunch of great fishing in that part of the world...I love the diversity of those lakes


----------



## Popspastime

Less then 4 weeks to go, I'm stoked! Being retired leaves me lots of options if weather sets in so I can put it off a bit. This Guntersville lake has me really pumped, 65,000 acres of water but lots of possibilities. Still looking to find a place to stay with some security and dock if possible. I'll have to drop in on Google Maps and find something. Was in there talking to the boat and we both agree we need a fix soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> Less then 4 weeks to go, I'm stoked! Being retired leaves me lots of options if weather sets in so I can put it off a bit. This Guntersville lake has me really pumped, 65,000 acres of water but lots of possibilities. Still looking to find a place to stay with some security and dock if possible. I'll have to drop in on Google Maps and find something. Was in there talking to the boat and we both agree we need a fix soon.


HAVE A BLAST!!! I thought my boat was the only one that talked....


----------



## bountyhunter

fished gunters back in 2005 state park is nice and the ramp is top notch. huge crappie , have fun. took the rv.


----------



## ckfowler

I am staying here next week. There for dog trial but hope to wet a line. 
https://www.vrbo.com/625579


----------



## polebender

I seen they just canceled the Crappie USA tournament this weekend at Weiss because of high water and flooding. Haven’t heard anything about Guntersville conditions?


----------



## Popspastime

The next 3 days down there might be a bit hairy, we'll see.


----------



## RMK

i saw pictures of some really nice fish pulled from guntersville a week or so ago. american crappie trail was there. please post some pictures on here. good luck down there pops


----------



## ya13ya03

This guy fishes those lake a lot and does real good. If you get bored. You could watch a few of his videos. He does good on a lot of different species. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzGaX29DR0VlH2tUCODFixg


----------



## rutnut245

bountyhunter said:


> fished gunters back in 2005 state park is nice and the ramp is top notch. huge crappie , have fun. took the rv.


I fish Guntersville and Neely Henry a lot. The State Park is great but all the big beautiful trees were lost in a tornado several years ago. The camp ground is unrecognisable, what a shame.


----------



## crappiedude

I think everything is flooded big time down there. I saw Weiss was 8' above summer pool.
You may want to check down there before you leave to be sure where ever your staying isn't under water. May want to check the crappie site.
I was thinking of going down for a few days until I read some reports.


----------



## Popspastime

March 20th new date.


----------



## Popspastime

ya13ya03 said:


> This guy fishes those lake a lot and does real good. If you get bored. You could watch a few of his videos. He does good on a lot of different species.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzGaX29DR0VlH2tUCODFixg


Who?.. This guy?


----------



## ya13ya03

Popspastime said:


> Who?.. This guy?
> View attachment 294901


Yup. He's a funny guy but a great fishermen. "Go fishing when you can because it's good for you"


----------



## rutnut245

All these lakes are controlled by dams. It is amazing how fast they drop back down to fishable levels. Usually only a couple of days. If it's up and dirty I fish for cats. They'll bite at flood level.


----------



## Jim white

That guy is Richard Gene the fishing machine check him out on you tube he lives around Guntersville. Might be able to email him


----------



## Popspastime

Jim white said:


> That guy is Richard Gene the fishing machine check him out on you tube he lives around Guntersville. Might be able to email him


Thanks Jim but I think we'll be ok.


----------



## rutnut245

If any of you fellas are fishing Guntersville, you might want to check out the Pikesville store and grill for the best burger's you've ever had. Very simple and laid back. Almost like stepping back in time, nothing fancy but great burger's and home made desserts. My favorite is amoon pie banana pudding. Co. Rd. 21 outside Scottsborough, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Popspastime

rutnut245.. that's what I'm looking for.. thank you.


----------



## Lundy

Let me know what you think of Guntersville. This year I'm going back to Lake Wateree in SC but will be looking for a new adventure location next spring.


----------



## Popspastime

Lundy,
At this point the only thing thats still open ended is a place to stay. I've called a dozen places so far and docks are iffy or separated so far from the hotel. I'm trying to get a place where I can plug in at the dock and lock the boat for the night and be close in the morning. I'm completely stocked for Bass or Panfish and from what I've seen and been told the lake is full of both. Knoxville should still be buzzing after the classic and the Chick will be over run. Fingers crossed on the next target date Mar 20 for great weather.


----------



## Popspastime

Guntersville has been great so far. With some looking we were able to locate active fish getting ready. The quality is outstanding, all fish from 11" to 16" and a mix of blacks and whites off the same tree's.


----------



## Popspastime

Almost forgot, these to..lol


----------



## RMK

WOW! good job


----------



## joekacz

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 298713
> Almost forgot, these to..lol


GREAT CATCH DON!! Just to let you know that since you left you have missed out on some great snow and rain weather!!Matter of fact we're gonna have some great weather coming in and it's gonna be followed by some more crap!!! So hurry on home from that nice weather down there.LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Popspastime

Miss you too...


----------



## polebender

Fantastic! Great job!


----------



## joekacz

Popspastime said:


> Miss you too...


Is the battery issue resolved now??


----------



## fshnjon

Wish we had stayed another 2 weeks ,lol


----------



## Popspastime

A few before meeting the knife..great day.


----------



## joekacz

Popspastime said:


> A few before meeting the knife..great day.
> View attachment 298925


Nice catch Don. Is that actual green grass behind you? You lucky dawg! LOL


----------



## dcool

Popspastime said:


> A few before meeting the knife..great day.
> View attachment 298925


Now them are some nice crappie! Great job.


----------



## Popspastime

Slow day today, tried other area's of the lake but the water went down 4 degrees and run shallow fish off. Started picking some later in the afternoon. Still catching these.


----------



## bountyhunter

I told you theres some big crappie in there. have fun .looks like you found a nice camp.


----------



## Popspastime

Rolled in last night around 1 am driving thru rain from just south of Lexington all the way home (NE Oh). The weather was taking a turn again not making it good for the Crappie fishing with lows in the 30's at night and cool days with rain and wind.
We arrived on Sunday afternoon to our hotel on Gunterville Lake from a lake further south (Wadowee Lake) we fished for 2 days. The lake was pretty clear and that alone got me all exited. We stayed at
South Sauty Resort
southsautyresort.com
6845 Sauty Rd. Langston, Al. 35755
256-582-6157
The rate was $60 a night and included a covered slip with power. Rooms were clean and they also have a restaurant right there open to great breakfast and lunch, food was great.
Much to our surprise each bay on the lake has a launch so you don't have to run your boat far if you want to fish other area's.
We arrived on the end of a spawn run just about the time the cold put them down again, but.. after finding a few area's the afternoon we arrived the following morning we smashed them in the same area before they finished moving off. Every other day was windy but warm and the surface temps would start out around 57 and end up at 62 by the end of the day. Each day we managed to catch between 15 to 20 very nice slabs fishing the trees. I very rarely keep a limit on the best days, usually 15 is my limit so I was happy with the results. The fish were all big with 2 fish at the 10-11 inch mark. I also fished for bass and caught a bunch of 2 lber's with little work doing it so that filled my days nicely.
I highly recommend an early season trip there if you never been there, it's a very large beautiful lake with little depth fluctuation and the water is usually clean and clear.
I've already made reservations for next year again based on this years experience.


----------

